# EnLightened Guardian



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that we have all these orchids in our yard, figured we were due for a watch dog to keep all you bandits at bay!  

That... and my wife said she wanted her. And what boy isn't complete without a dog? ...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gwen is a boxer. We got her via Craig's List from someone that wasn't able to keep her. She is an angel around our 4 yo son and wants to love the cats too, but Scooby (aka Stupid) loves to pick fights with her. It sorta hurts Gwen's feelings. From her proportional feet, we're guessing she is fully grown or nearly so (puppies usually have big paws waiting for the rest of their body to catch up). Boxers are excellent family dogs. They are tough enough to handle rough and tumble growing boys, but very even-tempered and patient around kids. Their tough look and thick build makes them good guard dogs too.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ernie

What a absolutely wonderful dog! I grew up with a Boxer that looked just like her. She will watch over your orchids as well as your family like the Princess that she is. Congrats and the best to Gwen and her new home
Peace
Jim
:rollhappy:
:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought for a minute I was looking at my grand-niece's dog -- but she wouldn't have parted with her Honey!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2011)

A family's best friend !!!! We had 2 of those ladies!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty!

Ramon


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2011)

Great choice.


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2011)

I envy you , nice dog you have there and really cool that you picked up an "older" dog. You saved it from a possible long stay in the kennel.

I wished that I had the time in my life for a dog, but being away from home 10 hours a day and my girlfriend also has a full time job doesn't leave any room for a dog.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> You saved it from a possible long stay in the kennel.



We did luck out. She wouldn't have stayed in any kennel very long with her fabulous temperament.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

Logan is only 4! Wow, I have no idea about children!


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Gwen is a lucky dog.....Charlie says "Woof"!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! She's beautiful.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap::clap:Congrats on the new family member! Logan's gonna have a lot of fun with his new sitter!


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2011)

Ernie said:


> We did luck out. She wouldn't have stayed in any kennel very long with her fabulous temperament.



I can believe that 

Good luck with the dog and I hope you may enjoy here presence for a lot of years. 

I know how important dogs can be for someone, really had to get used to not having a dog at home when I moved from my parents place to the house my gf and I bought.


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2011)

She's adorable and she looks like a sweetheart.


----------

